# Need help don't know where to go. Help?



## Demaris137 (21 Nov 2017)

I came into possession of a prototype police bicycle. Went to the local police station it is not stolen thank goodness. The box the back has a very heavy electric friction based motor it has mirror mounts on the handlebars like a motorcycle would have and headlight, brake light, let alone a hydraulic front disc brake which I've never seen anything like it. Made by the German company sachs it has an extra part that is unknown to me. In the pictures you can see a black cap pointing front words from the front disc brake. I'm assuming it gives off a radio signal of some sort, but that would be my assumption by its appearance.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2017)

Does the "black cap" fix onto or into the front brake?


----------

